# So... How's your post-twin body now days?



## arj

Well, mine are 5 1/2 months old now, and during my pregnancy I gained from 135lb to 185lb, 50lbs!!! :wacko: 
I had them at 35 weeks,I was 46 1/2 inches around the belly, and they babies were 6lb8 and 6lb4, wow it was SO good to get them out!!!! Being that heavy and cumbersome was far worse than newborn twins!
I lost about 22lbs after the birth, but then gained about 4lbs from being hungry from breastfeeding! So I started the old diet/exercise thing (dummmmmbbbb) at 167lb, and am now 149lb. 18 down, 14 to go!
I got some horizontal stretch marks (to add to my vertical ones from 1st pregnancy), I still dont feel normal and cant fit my old clothes. Its summer time here, Ill be avoiding that bikini this year! Im wondering how my tummy will be once I get back to normal, if it will be all baggy and wrinkley. Hope not. 

How did you all fare?


----------



## twinmummy06

Hahaha don't ask! Mind you I was obese before I had them, but at least I had a flat (still fat lol) tummy. Now it's a horrible stretched B belly. Oh well :)


----------



## 1948LC

Mine is wrinkley and baggy with lovely excess skin that no matter how much exercise I do I honestly don't think it will go. I have got back to pre pregnancy weight and I do alot of walking and it's sill there. I never had it with my first two so it's def a twin tummy! x


----------



## Porcelain

My body is getting back a lot quicker than I anticipated!
My 'bowl of jell-o' belly is getting firmer, but is still a little baggy and has a neat rippling effect above the belly button.
Below are pictures right before they induced, two days after delivery (the day I got to go home!) and last night, 8 days after delivery.
 



Attached Files:







12-10_38wks5days5.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 24









12-12.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 24









12-18.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## tweety pie

I am still 8lbs over my my pre pregnancy weight and carn't fit into my old clothes yet i think it's the choc bingeing at night time when i finally get 5 minutes to myself. My tum is almost flat with no stretch marks which i carn't believe, i keep expecting them to appear but no, i got away without getting any.


----------



## arj

Thanks guys, Porcelain you are so little! You're lucky, your tummy will be back to normal in no time! 

Heres me when just pregnant with the twins, then at 35 weeks the day before they came out, then 10 days later, 11 weeks later, then just now (5 1/2 months later)
 



Attached Files:







61.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 47









me.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 47









10days later (3).jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 46









72.7kg 11 weeks pp (1).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 53









Snapshot_20121220_50.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 52


----------



## arj

1948LC is this similar to what yours looks like?????

If I stand normally then its not to obvious, but as soon as I bend even slightly... Baggyness!
And sitting down, my belly kinda hangs over all loosely. :(
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20121220_53.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 44









Snapshot_20121220_38.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 47









Snapshot_20121220_30.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Bumblebee117

before pregnancy I weighed 62kg, a day before I had the babies I weighed 86kg! 2 weeks after birth I weighed 64kg and 1 months after birth I weighed 60kg, now I am back to 63kg (since 2 months ago - guess because of not breastfeeding anymore and less exercise due to having poorly babies and the rainy weather in England)

I am NOT happy with my pp body, I have wrinkly skin, an umbilical hernia and muscle separation. :(

taken a few minutes ago! xx


----------



## arj

Bumblebee117 said:


> before pregnancy I weighed 62kg, a day before I had the babies I weighed 86kg! 2 weeks after birth I weighed 64kg and 1 months after birth I weighed 60kg, now I am back to 63kg (since 2 months ago - guess because of not breastfeeding anymore and less exercise due to having poorly babies and the rainy weather in England)
> 
> I am NOT happy with my pp body, I have wrinkly skin, an umbilical hernia and muscle separation. :(
> 
> taken a few minutes ago! xx
> 
> View attachment 535619

Your tummy looks great! I started at 61.3 then up to 84kg, but only went to 73.6 two weeks after the birth! Yours must have been all fluid, mine all fat :(


----------



## zephyr

I was a bit tubby when I got pregnant with mine so was in the process of losing weight. I only gained maybe 6 kilos during the pregnancy maybe a bit more I dont remember but that was most likely due to all the vomiting.
After they were born I dont remember how heavy I was but I am now (weighed this morning) 6 kilos lighter than my pre pregnancy weight.

I have gone 100% gluten and dairy free though for health reasons and am very strict on what I eat now. eggs for breakie, salad for lunch, salad during the day, gluten free meal for tea and if I have a craving for sugar I will have a soy hot chocolate.
My weight loss has been from diet alone and have been taking supplements cos still breastfeeding Max.

I started using kettlebells as a form of exercise but that got thrown out am hoping to get back into that this week as I started toning up very quickly with those and was gutted I had no time to do it recently.

I dont like my belly though. Skin after one baby was yuck but twin skin.....omg I had no idea! and the more weight I lose the worse it gets lol

I'm not posting photos lol when I have lost more I will though!


----------



## Bumblebee117

thanks arj but your body looks just perfect. I didn't post more of my body because my boobs look pathetic (so tiny and argh - just saggy) and my legs are short and fat! 

can you see my hernia, it makes me so self concious and sad. 

if I may ask, what are all your OHs saying about pp body? mine says I look different but "can work on it". obviously he doesn't like it!? 

xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

i havent bn weighed in ages. im scared. i went from 8 and half stone to 11st 13!! 
my tummy is still wobbly as are my thighs but my boobs are awful!!!!!!!!!

im an 8-10 top n 12 bottom. ive just had to accept thats me for now. my skin is better tho which i find weird.


----------



## Porcelain

I think you two ladies look pretty damn good, too! 
I tried to fit into several pairs of blue jeans today. None would fit. My butt hasn't deflated yet, it still sports those pregnancy stretch marks, thighs are still pretty large and still have that blubber when I sit. I suppose it's better to be a comfy mommy rather than a boney one!
OH is loving my breasts! lol. Too bad for the waiting period. He's pretty good about telling me how beautiful I am, but he would never say anything bad even if I looked like a total hag for his own safety.


----------



## Bumblebee117

haha, I bet he loves your boobies, my OH did too... but I dried up at 6 months and 3 days pp and had to stop breastfeeding. so sad but my body was obviously done. :)

now I HATE my boobs,absolutely HATE them. I want implants but I am scared and don't like the fact that they need renewal. xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

My oh just says he still finds me attractive n to remember ive had 3 kids.


----------



## arj

Bumblebee117 said:


> haha, I bet he loves your boobies, my OH did too... but I dried up at 6 months and 3 days pp and had to stop breastfeeding. so sad but my body was obviously done. :)
> 
> now I HATE my boobs,absolutely HATE them. I want implants but I am scared and don't like the fact that they need renewal. xx

I highly doubt your boobs are as tiny and saggy as mine! Like a small B cup if that :( :( With my 1st pregnancy during breastfeeding they got to an E! So They are stretched to blazes.

My DH LOVES my body right now, and begs me not to get 'skinny and ruin my body' again, he loves curves (he himself is a beanpole and hates it).
Too bad, Im losing the junk in the trunk!!!
Im about a size 10 top and bottom, want to be back to an 8 tho


----------



## arj

Bumblebee117 said:


> haha, I bet he loves your boobies, my OH did too... but I dried up at 6 months and 3 days pp and had to stop breastfeeding. so sad but my body was obviously done. :)
> 
> now I HATE my boobs,absolutely HATE them. I want implants but I am scared and don't like the fact that they need renewal. xx

My mum and sister got implants, best thing they ever did they said.
I really want them too, so Im hoping to get them when Im back to the weight I want to be at. My milk dried up at 5 months with the twins


----------



## ShelbyLC

I gained 30lbs during pregnancy and I've lost 25lbs so far. At one and a half weeks pp I was down to 6lbs above pre-pregnancy weight. I've kind of stalled here and weighed myself a few minutes ago and I'm 5 above now. I'm back in almost all of my regular clothes (2 pairs of jeans still don't quite fit right) but some of my tops don't look right anymore because my boobs doubled in size when my milk came in. :wacko: My stretch marks showed up less than a week before the girls were born. :dohh:

My OH is wonderful about everything. Any time I say anything about my stretch marks or my belly, he's very quick to say that I look beautiful and there's nothing wrong with my body. He's very sweet. 

Pictures-
1. 4 weeks pregnant and 2 days before delivery
2. 4 days pp
3. 1w pp + 2w pp
4. today
 



Attached Files:







4 to 29.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 10









4dpp.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 7









1and2wpp.png
File size: 284.4 KB
Views: 11









4wpp.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## arj

Wow Shelby you look great for after twins! I was far bigger than that at 29 weeks, and your stretch marks arent bad at all!


----------



## Meezerowner

Firstly, even though I am lighter now after the twins than I was pre-pregnancy (which is great) I still look rubbish compared to all you guys... I cant believe how trim everyone is! No way am I posting a pic lol!

Secondly (a bit OT) Im new to all the breastfeeding milarky but a couple of you say your milk dried up a few months in.... wth! I didnt know this was a regular occurance?? I was expecting to BF for at least a year. What happens when it dries up and how come this happens????


----------



## addie25

Porcelain said:


> My body is getting back a lot quicker than I anticipated!
> My 'bowl of jell-o' belly is getting firmer, but is still a little baggy and has a neat rippling effect above the belly button.
> Below are pictures right before they induced, two days after delivery (the day I got to go home!) and last night, 8 days after delivery.

Holy cow how did you shrink so fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

I have lost 75 pounds since the delivery of my twin girls.
I gained 65 pounds during the pregnancy.
My twins were 7 pounds and 6.13. I was huge!!
It is so frustrating that I am 10 pounds lighter than I was before I got pregnant and I still look saggyish!! 
I think I have some extra skin so we will see how that area pans out.
I really hope I don't. 
I was so thin before and I miss my body.
I hate when people say well look what you have instead of your old body.
Obviously I wouldn't trade having twins for my old body but I am a woman and I still want to look good.
When I button my pants I have a ripple that appears straight up my belly. Is that fat or extra skin??


----------



## addie25

That picture of me pregnant was 34 weeks. I delivered at 37.
That picture of me in the red shirt is me now. I look thin but my stomach is not tight or flat yet and I really fear I will have extra skin.
And the other pictures are my little loves!!


----------



## arj

Aww look at them Addie, so cute!!!

Id say you have stretched skin, it will never be the same but maybe if you started toning the muscles underneath it might be a little better in time.
Mine is pretty normal if standing up but if I bend over I get a crease, thats all part of it tho! surgery is the only thing that will get rid of it really. 
youre looking great tho!


----------



## addie25

Thanks. With clothes yes I do like how I look. I was told you can do lazer treatments and ultrasound treatments instead of surgery. I will look into that in a few months.


----------



## Bumblebee117

meeze - about the drying up.. I don't know if it is a regular thing with twins but I planned on breastfeeding for at least a year too and kept pumping and feeding and pumping at night but one day it just suddenly stopped! I got 1 oz in a 1hr pumping session (in tears) and when my daughter tried to feed she screamed and sucked and nothing came so when I gave her a bottle (bm) she drank like there was no tomorrow. she was STARVED! poor baby! :(

Just really hope you can do it for as long as you want! there are mums out there who feed twins much longer than that so it is no definite occurrance! xxx

addie - you look fab and the girls are so so cute!!! I know about the baggy skin, I hate it but we all have gorgeous babies haven't we!??! xx

arj - thanks for the info about your fam and the boob implants, if they say it is good I might consider again! I had a F cup when I breastfed (for the first 3 months) then a D and now a small B like you. want my D back like before pregnancy! xx


----------



## addie25

Yes bumblebee we all have beautiful children!!


----------



## PammyJ

Pre pregnancy weight was 146, last time weighed before I delivered, 172 lbs...one week after delivery, I'm 143 lbs and happy to say no stretch marks and all pre pregnancy clothes fit! Who would have thought! I was huge going into the hospital!! So happy! No aches or pains after delivering either, amazing!


----------



## beckyboo1980

I have been watching this thread for a few days and have been too nervous to pou my pictures up but am finally going to bite the bullet.
Firstly, no matter how good everyone says you look, if you dont feel good about yourself, no one elses words will make any difference. So although I am about to say how good you ladies look, itwill make very little difference to you I know.
Saying that  you ladies look fantastic. I am perhaps the other end of the spectrum of what you body can look like if you are not quite so lucky. I should also add that I used endless stretch mark creams and put on just under 50lbs during my pregnancy which was exactly what my midwife and consultant said was recommended for me. My boys were 7lb 6oz and 6lb 9oz so were pretty big but my tummy has been left in a real state. I am riddled with stretch marks from my bikini line to under my bust. My muscles have separated down the middle, giving my tummy a distended look (which I have just started having physio for to try and improve, and I have A LOT of loose skin. I hate my tummy, but it is something I am going to have to learn to live with. My boys are now 13 months old, and although I have lost all my baby weight, I think this is pretty much as good as my stomach is going to get.
On the boobs front, I breast fed for 4 months until my milk suddenly dried up overnight. I had actually already had implants before I had the boys, after breast feeding my two daughters and going from a full C/D to an empty A. I have to say this was the best thing I ever did! Made me feel like a woman again and improved my confidence immeasurably. If I had the money, surgery would definitely be the answer for my tummy, but as its not financially possible at the moment, big knickers it is!!!
Please dont be scared by my pictures if you are still pregnant as this is not inevitable for everyone, I just wanted to show the other end of the spectrum of what could happen incase anyone else like me was feeling they were on their own in how bad they look now.
Have also included a picture of me at 37 weeks so you can see how big I was and a picture of my boys now. Also a little poem I found (not my tummy in the background I might add!)
Happy Christmas everyone!
Beckyboo
XXX
[IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/beckyboobump/36weeks5.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/beckyboobump/DSCF3754_zps023d813e.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/beckyboobump/DSCF3753_zpsddb5dffb.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/beckyboobump/DSCF3750_zps82754139.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/beckyboobump/DSCF3749_zps8080c9ea.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/beckyboobump/DSCF3690_zps32834754.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/beckyboobump/stretchmarks_zps74abf0e5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lizziedripping

Becky hun, thanks so much for posting your pics! My tummy looks exactly like yours (albeit with more loose skin), and you're the first lady I have seen who like me has that 'draping' effect over your tummy button - or as my kids describe it, the ' hound dog' face lol. I have always said that it's when your twins reach a combined weight of 14Ibs or more that this effect really happens and is totally unavoidable (which is reassuring for the majority of twin ladies whose babies don't exceed 14Ibs). 

It isn't so much fat, but stretched and damaged skin. I too have the separated tummy muscle which hasn't recovered so my tummy bulges around my belly button and is rock hard - as a consequence I suffer with back pain when asleep in bed because my spine is taking the strain of my bowel etc. 

I have been approved for surgery to repair the muscle and take away the stretched skin because it is causing me other health issues. Maybe you could ask about the possibility of surgery too? If it is impacting on your life then they do consider it, but only if it's causing damage or ill health in other ways. 

If its any consolation, my consultant says they see this kind of damage in slimmer women who have larger babies, because they aren't ordinarily stretched this much. You are trim and have a brilliant figure - the main issue like me is stretched skin and a damaged muscle. I still have a pregnant look because of my hard bulging stomach. 

Other ladies reading this, please understand that my 9+Ib son didn't cause this problem, and my tummy was flat within weeks of his delivery. Most twin ladies do get their figure more or less back to normal, and the 'twin skin' isn't usually permanent unless the babies are on the larger side. Won't post my tummy, you might have nightmares lol..........;) xx

Your babies are gorgeous btw Becky :hugs:


----------



## beckyboo1980

lizziedripping said:


> It isn't so much fat, but stretched and damaged skin. I too have the separated tummy muscle which hasn't recovered so my tummy bulges around my belly button and is rock hard - as a consequence I suffer with back pain when asleep in bed because my spine is taking the strain of my bowel etc.
> 
> I have been approved for surgery to repair the muscle and take away the stretched skin because it is causing me other health issues. Maybe you could ask about the possibility of surgery too? If it is impacting on your life then they do consider it, but only if it's causing damage or ill health in other ways.

Hi Lizzie. I think these photos are actually quite kind - My skin is a lot more loose than it appears in these photos. My tummy is also rock hard - no actual fat on there - just hard and bulging. Got refererred to an NHS physio as I went to the drs about my bad back ache and he suggested this was due to my muscle seperation. Have seriously considered asking about the possibility of surgery but not sure on what basis I would be approved for surgery. Can I be really cheeky and ask what the other health issues were that you got approved on (feel free to PM me if you'd prefer)?
My mum actually had exactly the same thing with me (believe it or not I was actually 14lb 4ozs when I was born!!!). She (in the late 1980s) was approved for an NHS muscle repair and tummy tuck. Desperate to do something about my tummy but just not sure how to get some NHS help.
Beckyboo


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Becky - I'd actually focus on your back trouble as a means of getting surgery. Mine is persistent and keeps me awake at night. I cannot lie on my left side or stomach, and have to sleep with a pillow between my legs - much like when I was pregnant. It is like a constant toothache- type pain which severely limits my activities and really gets me down :( I also experience a sensation in my stomach like someone has punched me if I lean over or sit in a certain position. The doc said this was because I effectively have a hernia and there is nothing protecting my bowel etc. He has always been really supportive of my plight because he knew me when I was pregnant and knew the size of the twins when they were born. 

If back problems are causing you an issue, then you really should let them know and ask to be referred. My physio worked on my stomach for several months before referring me to an OB/gyn who just happened to be the one I dealt with in pregnancy.

Hope you get sorted Hun because this is way more than just a cosmetic issue. We weren't designed to carry babies above a certain weight and really does take its toll, but you shouldn't be left to suffer. Good luck and let me know how you get on. Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## arj

Becky thanks! When I was pregnant I went right back and scoured through your old posts on weight etc, I knew I was headed in the same type of direction as you with a 50lb weight gain. I cant believe you were 14lb4, your poor mother carrying that around!! I was 11lb myself, big for a baby but not as big as you were, maybe it makes us genetically prone to having big babies. Do you have big feet and hands? I have size 10 feet, and big hands (no standard bangles and rings fit), Ive heard big footed ladies are more prone to having big babies! 

Thanks for your honest pics, good to see someone not afraid of showing what they have! Your belly was big but you still looked great at term with the twins, and arent they just so worth it! Totally gonna get implants, i was once a full C before kids, Im an empty B now, and once I lose all my weight theyll be back to a pancake droopy Acup.

Lizzie I think I was right on the border of getting the 'hound dog' as my babies were 13lb combined at 35 weeks born, if I'd gone another week that would have put me into the 14lbs combined weight. I definitely do have the wrinkles tho, as my 4 year old boy said yesterday "look at your big weird tummy" when I was in the paddling pool in my bikini!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8279.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey arj, your babies were definitely headed in that direction hun. It is true that height and birth weight are carried down the mother's side. Me and my brother were 10+Ibs at birth, and he is 6' 7" tall now, where I am a more modest 5' 8" with size 7 feet (relatively petite for my family, my Mum is 6'!) 

I actually think you look great, and your tummy could well get back to its original shape, you seem to have avoided the twin skin effect by delivering a few weeks earlier than expected. 

I actually don't mind my tummy, I just wish I felt physically better and wasn't plagued by the constant pain. I will have surgery, but have to be sure I'm done having babies before they'll go ahead - but that's another story lol xxx


----------



## arj

lizziedripping said:


> Hey arj, your babies were definitely headed in that direction hun. It is true that height and birth weight are carried down the mother's side. Me and my brother were 10+Ibs at birth, and he is 6' 7" tall now, where I am a more modest 5' 8" with size 7 feet (relatively petite for my family, my Mum is 6'!)
> 
> I actually think you look great, and your tummy could well get back to its original shape, you seem to have avoided the twin skin effect by delivering a few weeks earlier than expected.
> 
> I actually don't mind my tummy, I just wish I felt physically better and wasn't plagued by the constant pain. I will have surgery, but have to be sure I'm done having babies before they'll go ahead - but that's another story lol xxx

Thinking of having more? :D
What pain do you have, from what??


----------



## jogami

You girls all look great! I am not a small girl but actually never lost my post first baby weight. I am amazed tho that I lost 10 kg the day after I had the twins :shock: :happydance: my tummy has gone down alot (for a bigger girl take note - definitely nowhere near as flat or skinny as any of you girls) but I'm still flabby and I have stretchmars which I never had with my son. I really wish I could have a tummy tuck cos I would!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121225-00025.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20121225-00026.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20121225-00024.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katrus78

I am scared to take a picture but I promise I will soon :) I had gained about 50lb from IVF cycles and then gained 50lb more during pregnancy... Lost about 20lb within first two weeks, and now I think I have to start doing something to start loosing more.


----------



## arj

jogami said:


> You girls all look great! I am not a small girl but actually never lost my post first baby weight. I am amazed tho that I lost 10 kg the day after I had the twins :shock: :happydance: my tummy has gone down alot (for a bigger girl take note - definitely nowhere near as flat or skinny as any of you girls) but I'm still flabby and I have stretchmars which I never had with my son. I really wish I could have a tummy tuck cos I would!!!

LOL you are hardly a "bigger girl"!!! Your tummy looks great!


----------



## MrsC8776

I just wanted to thank you all for being so honest about your bodies. I have a ton of stretch marks already and I feel like I'm the only one because no one shows them in the bump pic sections. You all look great and I truly hope that you all feel great on the inside as well. We may not look perfect after giving birth to two babies but I'm sure looking at the little ones in front of you makes it all worth it. I will admit that I am scared of what my body will look like after the girls get here but that's because of how many stretch marks I have already and how early they came on. Anyways, thank you all again for being so honest and being so open about things. :hugs:


----------



## Babyduo

My little ones asked (before I got pregnant) "why are you so fat" My response was ...because of you. My body will never again be the flat tummy 120 lbs before kids. My goal is to be healthy!


----------



## katrus78

Lol))) I just weight myself... 200lb... Damn... My normal weight is 140lb, so I've got such a long road ahead.


----------



## jackie2012

mine is still jiggly i am back to my pre pregnancy weight but have lost a lot of the muscle i had before. I have a couple more white stretch marks and it's a bit more baggy now than before but overall pleased with it considering there was 2 babies in there. I was so looking forward to starting working out again but i haven't figured out when i can do it. so i had to admit i am way to busy and tired on days or nights i work to do it and figured if i do it on my days off at least it's something. i am like babyduo being healthy is my number one i love how i feel when i eat healthy and workout. and if my tummy ends up looking good in process thats a bonus. I doubt i will get a flat tummy again but if i can get my muscle back i can live with a little pouch.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20121229.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









Snapshot_20121229_2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lambchops

Ill have to take pics of mine, I never went huge huge with them, i always kept getting told i was small but I went from just over 8stone to just over 12 and a half when i went in to get induced, 2weeks after birth i was 9stone7 and now im about 9stone, not been dieting but im starting this week to get that last stone off. A few days after birth when they check your uterus is going down enough, they couldnt find mine at first to find it had gone completely back, had a few midwives call me a b'tch etc especially after when i had visitors and they came round for checks they had to ask who mum was as they couldnt work out that it was me straight off haha, but Managed to scrape through stretchmark and sag free (dont know how) my belly is back flat again, just a bit more squidgier than before and my pre preg jeans still fit i just have a slight overhang but its nothing a couple of weeks being good and back excercising wont sort back.


----------



## fidgets mammy

Im a few pound lighter now thanks to the flu! Still scared to get weighed tho


----------



## HLanders

I'm still over pre-pregnancy weight... but there are two main reasons. #1, because I'm nursing the girls, I eat just about everything in sight. I'm hungry and thirsty ALL THE TIME!! #2, the main thing, is this damn blood clot. I was in so much pain initially that I was almsot bed-ridden... then because of the meds I was on I can't just start working out or increasing my physical activity... I have to SLOWLY increase my physical activity or else I put myself at risk of getting another clot. Plus, I had to change my diet... I can't eat a lot of green veggies because they have vit K, which decreases the medication. So instead of eating a whole bowl of brussel sprouts like I did when I was preggo, I've been eating chips. :( I can't tell you how much I'd love to just eat a whole dinner with nothing but broccoli.

Only a few more months of this medication though... and hopefully I'll get the all clear from the Dr to start working out and eating more greens. Plus, I should be weaning the girls by then... so hopefully my appetite will calm down!

Though I guess I should admit to myself that it's not only those two... I should give up soda. Ugh, but my excuse is that I don't smoke or drink, I don't do crack or heroin... soda is my one vice. I wish I didn't like the carbonation so much! lol

My belly is gross... I have a pooch, and it's jiggly. It seriously grosses me out. DH and I haven't DTD in MONTHS because while preggo I was so uncomfortable, and now I feel so unsexy.


----------



## arj

FM don't be scared of the scale! It's only a number after all.
Seems like most you ladies are all really lucky and not gained a huge amount, altho Katrus you do have a little ways to go but remember you only just had your babies not too long ago, mine are 6 months now and still have a stone to go to get back to prepreg. 
Babies eh!?


----------



## katrus78

Hey, I gotta brag after my son I gained a whole 100lb too, but I lost all of it in exactly one year! That was 10 years ago though, and it took A LOT of working out. I am sure this time the weight won't come off as easy. I have to start some kinda diet. Hlanders, maybe if you promise to cut down on your soda than I will cut down on my bread/cookies? Lol :)


----------



## HLanders

While I'm not "giving up" soda... DH and I have decided not to keep any in the house. So basically, only when we're out. Hopefully that will help some! :)


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi all 

I delivered at 37+3 and the boys were 5lb4 and 5lb12 - I gained 70lb and was 36 at the time nearly three years ago. 

I am very very lucky in that I didnt get any stretch marks or wrinkly bits pp. I am still 35lbs over pp weight which I am not happy with but my main issue is picking! Never having time to cook proper meals for me etc etc. I will take pics and post them when I am on my puter x


----------

